# JTR Captivator connection



## RossoDiamante (Aug 12, 2013)

Can anyone confirm whether the SpeakOn connectors of a JTR Captivator would be of the 2 pole or 4 pole variety?


----------



## RossoDiamante (Aug 12, 2013)

The majority opinion is that it is of the 4 pole variety, although I haven't gotten confirmation from the manufacturer (yet).


----------

